# Post a picture of the saddest looking car you've seen.



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I saw this last month whilst on holiday. God knows when it was last driven, let alone cleaned. Can you better it? I'm sure you can, let's see them!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine !! 

Returned to this after 5 weeks in a car park a couple of years ago











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

1Valet PRO said:


> View attachment 80498
> View attachment 80499
> View attachment 80498
> View attachment 80499


Great car! I love the old Jags and Daimlers.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Picking upy kids on this road......ALL the cars were victims of the tree lined street.
Sap and [email protected] galore


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine after 7 years in the garage 😞


----------



## Henry_b (Jan 30, 2018)




----------

